# Economists not worried by slight rise in unemployment in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Unemployment has increased slightly in Australia, but economists believe it is not a cause for concern as jobs are being created and some states have set growth targets for 2013. The latest figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics show that unemployment increased to 5.4% in December from 5.3% the previous month. However, economists point [...]

Click to read the full news article: Economists not worried by slight rise in unemployment in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

